# Maine Retriever Trial Club



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are the results from the Qualifying.

1st - # 19 Warrior H. Rick Roberts
2nd - # 6 Maggie H. Bob Walton
3rd - # 26 Monty H. Tim Mueller
4th - # 16 Shelly H. Julie Anderson
RJ - # 1 Sammy H. Rick Roberts
JAMS # 21 Kayla H. Cam Clark
# 2 Streak H. Carey Philips

I believe that the Open finished the land blind today but I do not have any of the Open call backs.

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any other updates?

FOM


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Way to go Bob on getting Maggie QAA. Not bad for your first visit to Mosher's land

Also good going Julie, Carey, Cam & Tim. 

What a 4th Series!!!!! :shock: 

Congrats to all.

It was good to see you again, Andy. Can't wait to hear about "pup". 

Hope my buddies running in derby had a good day!!!! Fingers crossed. 

Paula


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

To the Water Marks in the Open:

# 2, 3, 21, 22, 30, 32, 36

To the land blind in the AM:

# 2,5,7,8,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,27,28,29,30,32,34,40

I don't have any info on the Derby. All I heard was where the 3rd and 4th series was going to be. I went over there and nobody was around.

Andy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Julie and Shelly on your Qual 4th!!!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Bob. And congratulations Julie.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

What a blast! Hanging out in the Q from start to finish was great. Everybody rooting (truly) for everyone else. Briezy did a great job as test dog in 2 series & Julie was a class act after 2 (or 3?) no birds. I loaned Cam my whistle after he missplaced his & then he wanted to buy it after a near perfect water blind!  Congrats to everyone that placed/jammed! Fun day!

I don't have the final Derby results as it's a loong haul home & I headed out after the 3rd. It was the happiest I've ever driven home w/out a ribbon. Cheat on the memory bird (but pinned the mark) in the 3rd, but we had a great time & the judges were super to run under.

Paula-Purdy was going into the 4th as we left!

Off to Train for Qs Regards-

M


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

They dropped you for cheating? I thought the derby was a marking test, he pinned the bird, do you want me to start the bus?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Way to go Bob on getting Maggie QAA. Not bad for your first visit to Mosher's land
> 
> Also good going Julie, Carey, Cam & Tim.
> 
> ...



Paula...4th description? ..thanks!! You probably know the AM was held at Ginny's ..gorgeous fields...great trial...judges...and "Ranger" nailed the triple  in the first series running first :roll: ... well, he got to "set the standard" 

.."M"...did you feel like "Mapquest" for a while? LOL.. So..what was this "cheat" that you were dropped for?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> To the Water Marks in the Open:
> 
> # 2, 3, 21, 22, 30, 32, 36
> 
> ...


...Open water blind, Saturday, was devastating...I heard. Callbacks ? still not available when I left...


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> They dropped you for cheating? I thought the derby was a marking test, he pinned the bird, do you want me to start the bus?


Aaaagh~! I wasn't trying to start anything  Check your PM box please! This is only the 2nd Derby I've run (3rd for the dog & the 1st one he ran he had NO training) & I was very happy w/ him. The tests were great-judges friendly & complimentary. His marking was very good (I hope it's ok to say that), but the cheat on the memory bird is the only thng he could have been dropped for. The cheating didn't cause him to lose the mark at all, but it was blatant. I can "fix that" and I'm real happy with everything else, so I walked away happy!

M


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:
1st Harm - Bob Larsen Congrats Bob!!  
2nd Ace - Rick Roberts
3rd Scar - Rick Roberts
4th Preacher - Rex Bell
RJ Ripley - Mike Coutu
JAMS Pace - Mark Mosher
Garth - David Mosher

AM Results

1st Copper - Van Ames Congrats Van!!  
2nd Dylan - Duncan Christie Congrats Duncan!!  
3rd Buttons - Betsy Bernhard

Derby

1st Doozy - Mark Mosher
2nd Rose - Mark Mosher
3rd Ebony - Mark Mosher
4th Purdey - Tracey Miller
RJ Possum - Mark Mosher
JAM Crash - Mark Mosher

Results are posted on EE.

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats to Mike and Ripley for that RJ in Open - heard about the killer water blind!!!!!!! Also congrats to your puppy ebony for her third in Derby. 

Yahoo, Tracey. I heard that little Purdey was impressive. I have to give credit to that great bird thrower from Georgia who was instrumental in helping her last winter....... :wink:

Wow, Doozy winning another Derby. Another awesome animal bred by Miss T. Her "children" had a good weekend.

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulation to Bob Larson, Rex Bell and Betsy!!! What a great weekend!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Yahoo, Tracey. I heard that little Purdey was impressive. I have to give credit to that great bird thrower from Georgia who was instrumental in helping her last winter....... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula


That has to be the key to her success :wink:


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Bob and Maggie! glad your hard work is paying off!  

congrats also to Steve and Julie!-paul


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

VERY big congrats to Bob and Maggie! She's so much fun to watch run!

Congrats also to Julie and Shelly.

Way to go Doozy! Congratulations, Steve!

Susan


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Susan Wright said:


> VERY big congrats to Bob and Maggie! She's so much fun to watch run!
> 
> Congrats also to Julie and Shelly.
> 
> ...


What a nice guy Bob is & he was very humble about Maggie's placement. Everyone was rooting for Julie & Shelly so that was sweet!

Congrats to Tim & Monty on the 3rd too!!  

M


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

don't know how i missed your name, Tim......CONGRATULATIONS!-paul


----------

